
Rockmelt Will Shut Down Social Browser - jamesjyu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/11/rockmelt-browser-web/
======
jack-r-abbit
Sad. I had used Rockmelt almost exclusively since the very beginning. A few
months ago I got a new laptop and was unable to find a download for it. They
seemed very focused on their iOS app. I've not used Rockmelt for a few months
now. While I miss it, I'm already over the shock of having it gone so this
does not make me super sad. Although I'm pretty sure I saw a post from them a
few weeks ago about an update for desktop app coming soon. I guess the
"update" was really "hey... we're killing it."

